# Hello from Hong Kong



## fionakeung

Hi all

I'm Fiona...from Hong Kong. 
I also a cat lover and have 5 cat at home....

Happy to share with all of you about my life, my cat here. 

Edited by Doodlebug 2/3/07


----------



## DesnBaby

Welcome, please post pictures of your cats if you can  .


----------



## doodlebug

Welcome Fiona...looking forward to seeing and hearing about your cats :lol:


----------



## loveshobbits

Welcome Fiona!! I look forward to seeing your kitties  

Michelle


----------



## waschaf

Hi and welcome , wow 5 cats wonderful, i bet there is never a dull momment in your house.


----------



## fionakeung

Yeah~ 

I have 5 british shorthair .... with different colour  
How I can post the photo here? OR can I post the link of my blog and you can review the photo album to see all of them.....

To be five cat's mother is not easy.....but we are happy to do that.....


----------



## DesnBaby

fionakeung said:


> How I can post the photo here?


Here you go :wink: : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285


----------



## fionakeung

Hi all

I update the photo to my albume (in cat photos)....

Please see five of them la......


----------



## dmcwlvssr

What adorable furrys! Hello & welcome!


----------



## kitkat

Welcome to the board Fiona, I saw the pictures of your kitties and they are all so cute :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216

Welcome aboard, Fiona


----------



## waiandchris

Hi Fiona:

Welcome here! Although we live in the US, my husband was born and lived in Hong Kong for 17 years. Can't wait to see your kittys.  

Christina


----------



## morea

welcome Fiona! Nice to have you here.


----------



## fionakeung

I have update some photo in the album ... pls enjoy...sam b is so cute


----------



## horseplaypen

Hi Fiona,

Your cat jewelry is so neat! And the cats themselves are beautiful of course. 

I traveled to Hong Kong two years ago. It was really awesome! I loved the night markets, and we also took the bus to Stanley and up Victoria Peak, but it was really foggy that day so we couldn't see much. 

Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------



## fionakeung

*Say Mewo*

Hi all...I upload some photo for my lovely Toffee ar....

mm....she is so cool......she is a cow girl ....


----------



## Megan1216

Welcome Fiona! *Goes Off To See Kitty Pictures*


----------

